# alinshop



## ting (Jan 25, 2007)

does anyone know if alinshop will send to england ? 
if so do you know anbody who has and what the feedback was


----------



## THE PUMP (Jan 26, 2007)

IM sure he does im in ireland and i use him.


----------



## K1 (Jan 30, 2007)

ting said:
			
		

> does anyone know if alinshop will send to england ?
> if so do you know anbody who has and what the feedback was


Your good to go bro, Alin is the best in the business!!!


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Mar 11, 2008)

*Alin?*

Hey Guys I have been using GENXXL for awhile with no problems but latley I have to admit they are slipping...I have looked into ALIN and am curios about his products can I get some reviews about the stealth super products thanks 


"THINK BIG"


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 11, 2008)

I live in England (Liverpool) and I ordered and got all my stuff within 8 days! Great quality great everything. I ordered test c and deca stealth. It will actually be better for you compared to the US as most (maybe all) products are shipped from Europe so will take less time to reach you.


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Mar 11, 2008)

*Alin*

OK Thanx I am gonna be placing and order soon how did you like the cyp?


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Mar 11, 2008)

*Sachets*

Also How are the sachets is it a pain in the ass to draw it out of the stealth sachets?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 11, 2008)

xNOxLIMITSx said:
			
		

> OK Thanx I am gonna be placing and order soon how did you like the cyp?



Very good. I am trying Sust next time because hear great thing about that too. The test E is suppose to be quite painful but I imagine that is exaggerated.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 11, 2008)

xNOxLIMITSx said:
			
		

> Also How are the sachets is it a pain in the ass to draw it out of the stealth sachets?



It couldn't be easier. Just boil a cup of hot water (small cup). Then place the sachet on top (so it is not touching the sachet but the steam is warming it up). That way you can extract it much easier (softens the oil). I use a 21G needle to extract it. 19G would be best. I even inject with a 21G but most would use 23 or 25.

Anyway you just stick the needle into the sachet and start extracting. Moving it about to get all the oil. The sachets are made using a heating method that sticks the 3 sides together (I think). A tip to get every drop is once you have taken most out in the above method. Just get some scissors and cut the side where you put the needle in (there are 3 sides stuck together and the 4th side you need to use for the needle part and the scissors part). That way when you cut across at the top you are left with the oil at the bottom (like a little pouch). Then you just have to keep it veritical and simply just put the needle in and get every drop. They say 5ml but you should get atleast 5.5ml from each sachet.

If you are using a fair amount then because most use 5ml syringes for sachets just take out about 4 then swop needles and then inject as normal. Then swop back over to the extraction needle and get the rest of it intot he syringe. As you are injecting alot you can keep it in the syringe. But if you are only doing a small amount (200mg, 300mg, 400mg etc). Then you need a sterilized container to put the oil in and you just take out the amount you need each time. If you do it that way your best taking out your weeks worth of injections (2) into syringes at the start of the week. Keep everywhere in a cool dry place. Away from sunlight and heating. I just have them in a bag in my wardrobe. Hope it helps.


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Mar 11, 2008)

*Ok*

Thanks elvia you more than answered my question, I would like to say I am new to this forum and like the loyalty you all have and respect for each other I plan on being around for awhile so THANX


"THINK BIG"


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 11, 2008)

xNOxLIMITSx said:
			
		

> Thanks elvia you more than answered my question, I would like to say I am new to this forum and like the loyalty you all have and respect for each other I plan on being around for awhile so THANX
> 
> 
> "THINK BIG"



Just curious but are you new to gear or just new to sachets? What are you planning to do (compound, dose, pct etc).


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Mar 11, 2008)

*Elvia*

Thanks for askin I am new to this sight not to GEAR, And yes I have never actually seen these sachets yet assume they are new?


----------



## kaju (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Im new to sachets. What compounds come in the sachets. Oh and by the way Im loyal to this forum now.  None compare to this one.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 12, 2008)

xNOxLIMITSx said:
			
		

> Thanks for askin I am new to this sight not to GEAR, And yes I have never actually seen these sachets yet assume they are new?



Sachets have been around for a few years now (what I know off). So yeah they are new products and many are yet to try them.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 12, 2008)

kaju said:
			
		

> Hey Im new to sachets. What compounds come in the sachets. Oh and by the way Im loyal to this forum now.  None compare to this one.



DECA-DURABOLIN 200mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 EQUIPOSE 200mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 MASTERON 100mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 NANDRO PHENYLPROP 100mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 PARABOLAN 100mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $60.00    
 PRIMOBOLAN 100mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $45.00    
 SUPER TRENBOLONE 200mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $55.00    
 SUPERTEST 450 mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $30.00    
 SUSTANON 250 mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 TEST PROPIONATE 100mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE 250 mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE 250 mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 TRENBOLONE ACETATE 100mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 TRENBOLONE ENANTHATE 100mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $25.00    
 TRENBOLONE ENANTHATE 200mg/ml by Stealth Labs   $50.00    
 TRI-TREN 150mg/ml by Stealth Labs


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Mar 12, 2008)

*Sachets*

I just ordered a truckload of sachets I put in some time researcing and you cant beat it quality product at an awesome price. my next cycle is all stealth i will have lots of feedback.


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Apr 6, 2008)

*Yessir*

All I have to say is 8 Days to the states unf#c!ing believable ALIN ROCKS


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2008)

xNOxLIMITSx said:
			
		

> All I have to say is 8 Days to the states unf#c!ing believable ALIN ROCKS



Good to hear!


----------

